# Sharing the gospel



## LeeJUk (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys well I'm basically needing some advice on one-on-one witnessing with several types of people.

1) My close family. Grandparents and parents to be specific. I have tried to share it with my mother who believes in new-age concepts of reincarnation and other things  and my step-father who is a catholic but not practicing. 

I think I've had it in conversation 2-3 times with my mother where she just rejects it without even thinking about it and my step-father (tried about 5 times or more) often ends up saying well "who cares about the bible, how do you know its right" or similar when I try to explain saving faith and repentance and the gospel and he never really considers it.

My grandmother went to church for years and years and then her son was born disabled and she thought, what did I do to deserve this God? and gave up church and doesnt practice any faith or anything though she did pray in the hospital and such to God...but I can't tell if she got saved and is just backsliding to the uttermost or if she was never saved to begin with. I don't know what the reformed view is on this.

I talked to her about it twice and she quoted something similar to John 3:16 the 2nd time but shes often says "we don't know till we get there" and the conversation sorta ends. 

I have really no idea how to start good conversations to witness to my family. I often just wing it or if I see an opportunity in a conversation I go for it but that usually doesnt happen and I don't wanna keep waiting just for some opportunity.


2) Muslims. Basically my minister is the chaplain to my college and because I wanna enter into the ministry well he's given me a task to work on with him, witnessing to muslims in the college. I'm happy to do it but well...
heres the scenario:

An international room in the college with hindu's/muslims and other people go to sit and read and other things.

So I must be very careful not to offend especially since its in the context of an inter-faith center so can you perhaps give me suggestions on how to approach this, what to bring, how to start the conversation and bring it to faith/Jesus/the gospel.



Anyway, Thanks a lot. I'm dedicated after the Lord but I find it hard to start conversations about the Lord and the gospel especially to the people close to me.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 2, 2009)

I like to start conversations with the phrase..."Have you ever considered what happens to people when they die? Its a good ice breaker, at least it has been for me.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 2, 2009)

Sometimes we are given an open door to talk to people. Sometimes we have to be careful not to cast pearls before swine. May God give you the discernment to recognize both.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 2, 2009)

1. Carry a claymore. 

2. Carry a Bible.

3. Repeat after me, "Choose a hand."

*kidding* 

Don't actually do that.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 2, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> Hey guys well I'm basically needing some advice on one-on-one witnessing with several types of people.
> 
> 1) My close family. Grandparents and parents to be specific. I have tried to share it with my mother who believes in new-age concepts of reincarnation and other things  and my step-father who is a catholic but not practicing.
> 
> ...



I'm definitely not the most experienced or qualified to address your questions, but I'll give it a go.

1) My close family are tried and true God haters. Most have disowned me, and those few that tolerate me do so in very small doses. I have shared the gospel with them when opportunity allowed, but they reject it and thus me. At this point, they do not share 'family gossip' with me, for they know that the only thing I will do is relate it to scripture, which they hate. All I can do for now is be faithful to Christ, and hope that whatever light shines through may be that which the Lord uses to soften their heats.

2) When I was in the OPC, I was very involved in prison and college outreach programmes. My suggestion there is- don't do it alone. The gospel _is_ an offense to those who hate Him, no matter how gentle you strive to be. But if at all possible, find a brother or sister in Christ to accompany you in such scenarios. An inter-faith room is nothing more than a group of pagans and thus of the same 'faith'. I strongly advise that you not lone ranger such a lions den. 

Theognome


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 2, 2009)

well there isnt any alternative really, I won't have another christian with me.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 2, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> well there isnt any alternative really, I won't have another christian with me.



Pray it up, then! Let His Spirit speak when the hour comes.

Theognome


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 2, 2009)

Pray personally for and WITH your muslim friends. 

This often blows them away that (1) you would pray for them and (2) you can take your requests to intimately to God and in your native language and not arabic.


----------

